# Malaysian Jewel centipede Q



## Galapoheros (May 7, 2008)

Hello everybody, somebody let me see a few pics of a pede that looks like a Malaysian Jewel like pictured in an old post.  After looking at the pics, I'm suspicious that the legs that are blue are only regenerated legs that will never get the red color again because the leg count colors aren't symmetrical on the pede, but pretty close.  The pics aren't really for me to post so I'll leave it up to the person that let me see them to do that if they want.  Does anybody have pics of the Malaysian Jewel?  I'm suspicious that the blue legs aren't the original color of the legs, like I said, maybe only regenerated legs.  Hope I'm wrong about that.  It's just odd that I've only seen one pic of the one in an old thread with the first 4 pair of legs blue and the last legs and terminals blue.  Only one pic of this pede, seems kind of weird.  There was also another pic I saw out of the same bunch that looked like the same pede with all red legs, I'm suspicious that one had all the original legs.  Anybody have any more pics of this mysterious pede?  Maybe the blue legs indicate juveniles and they lose the blue as they mature?  I don't know, something seems a little killywompus to me but maybe nothing.


----------



## moose35 (May 7, 2008)

there is this thread......

*CLICK ME*




                 moose


----------



## Galapoheros (May 8, 2008)

That's the thread I was referring too.  I just noticed there is a leg in that pic I could point out too.  It looks like they regenerate blue or light blue legs if they lose them and prob don't gain their red color.  If the blue is natural on the front legs and back and all the legs are the original legs, I'm suspicious that they turn all red as they get older with molts.  I'm just going this direction on some weak clues, I'm not claiming anything, something's just not settling with me about it.  Nice pede regardless of whatever the facts are.


----------

